# Typing in this forum.



## Skruddgemire (Mar 10, 2021)

Due to the way I've self-learned to type, I've encountered a function of this site that is driving me absolutely nuts. 

The way that when I backspace over a word, it jumps the space between the word I'm backspacing out of existence and goes right to the end of the previous word. 

For example, let's use above. I started to type "Due to the way I lea" (learned), then I realized that I wanted to clarify it by saying "self-learned" instead and started to backspace back over the "lea" so I can start over.

But once I backspaced over the final letter...it jumped the space and so the cursor was at the end of "I've". So when I started typing it came out "I'veself-learned"

I'm not the best typist nor even remotely accurate. I'll notice things like I've tried to spell "once" as "ince", backspace it out and again it jumps so (using the example above) it comes out as Butonce.

If I were to just keep typing and not make the corrections...my posts would be a jumble of hard to read words. This does not happen in other forums, on Facebook, or in any other thing that I use Chrome for so it's likely a function of this site. Is this a setting that I can turn off (but can't seem to find) or is this just something I'm going to have to grit my teeth, roll my eyes and endure?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I have not experienced this!


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Try a different browser or type your post into a text document and paste it into the forum.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

This sounds similar to an iOS issue we're experiencing randomly with the keyboard. We've been able to replicate it and are trying to see if its something we can fix on our end or its it a bug with the iOS keyboard. What type of device are you currently using to browse the site?

-Mike


----------



## Skruddgemire (Mar 10, 2021)

Administrator said:


> This sounds similar to an iOS issue we're experiencing randomly with the keyboard. We've been able to replicate it and are trying to see if its something we can fix on our end or its it a bug with the iOS keyboard. What type of device are you currently using to browse the site?
> 
> -Mike


Google Chrome on a Windows 10 Laptop


----------

